# 1899-1902 Marion Bicycle Co. Aetna - Original Paint



## cr250mark (Sep 4, 2019)

Original paint Bicycle -excellent 
Aetna - Marion Bicycle co.dates back 1891
Killer supple Og Tires - ( Gordon and Wright Chicago ).  David Gordon Wilson ( Gordon cycle comp. and Wright Brothers . 
Sitting on Original paint wheel set 
“ Claus “ adjustable stem - mid 1890’s
Corbin / new departure rear hub 
 was pointing to early 1900-1902 
Wright brothers had put there name on tires from I believe 1900-1904 til they left to pursue 
Flight. 
Few others who viewed this bicycle thought mid to late 1890’s. 
Like to hear your feedback


----------



## cr250mark (Sep 4, 2019)

Few extra Picts


----------



## David Brown (Sep 4, 2019)

Beautiful original bike.


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 4, 2019)

Wow, that is gorgeous!


----------



## Michael Rosenow (Sep 4, 2019)

Great bike!  Awesome camera ... so clear


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 4, 2019)

Very nice!
I have the advertisement for the handlebars.
I will post it, when I find it...


----------



## oldspoke (Sep 4, 2019)

Wow !!
Great bike = love that adjustable stem.
My guess is late 90's - 1900
Have you seen this - http://grantcountyhistory.blogspot.com/2015/01/the-halliday-temple-scorcher-marions.html 
Thanks for sharing this time capsule .


----------



## Velo-dream (Sep 5, 2019)

nice bike !...

..................I'm iving at the wrong side of the world .....


----------



## bricycle (Sep 5, 2019)

Mark, you *ALWAYS* come up with the nicest chitt!!!


----------



## olderthandirt (Sep 15, 2019)

needs tires ! otherwise great bike ,i would ride that baby to work every day ! if i had a job and it was close by !


----------



## Blue Streak (Sep 16, 2019)

From December 9, 1897 issue of _The Cycle Age and Trade Review_:








From March 10, 1898 issue of _The Cycle Age and Trade Review_:


----------



## olderthandirt (Oct 3, 2019)

nice bike ! i really like it


----------



## slcurts (Oct 17, 2019)

I live in Indiana and that's the first bike I've seen from Marion. The Wheelmen database says this brand was made 1896-99; the coaster brake was almost certainly added later, which was common as soon as people figured out that having a brake was better than not having one. There will be an International Cycling History Conference in Indianapolis in 2021 (http://www.ichc.biz/index.php or https://www.facebook.com/groups/906260193046647/?fref=mentions) and we're trying to round up Indiana-built bikes for display for it, if yours would happen to be available then.


----------



## Blue Streak (Oct 18, 2019)

Brief history of Marion Cycle Company gathered from period publications found online:

Marion Cycle Company of Marion, Indiana filed articles of incorporation on November 9, 1891.
1892 - Marion Cycle Company manufactures Halladay-Temple Scorcher bicycle.
1893 - Marion Cycle Company manufactures Halladay-Temple Scorcher bicycle and also a jobber (makes bicycles for others to put their name on).
1894 - Marion Cycle Company manufactures Halladay-Temple Scorcher bicycle.
1895 - Marion Cycle Company manufactures Halladay-Temple Scorcher bicycle.
1896 - Marion Cycle Company manufactures Halladay bicycle.
1897 - Marion Cycle Company manufactures Halladay bicycle (high grade line) and first year of Aetna bicycle (medium grade line).
1898 - Marion Cycle Company manufactures Halladay bicycle (high grade line) and Aetna bicycle (medium grade line).
September 2, 1898 - Financial troubles and plant is sold at public auction.
September 23, 1898 - Marion Cycle Works is incorporated and will manufacturer bicycles in the former Marion Cycle Company plant.
1899 - Marion Cycle Works manufactures Halladay and Aetna bicycles.
1900 - Marion Cycle Works manufactures Halladay and Aetna bicycles.
Have not searched for info after 1900 yet.

The Aetna bicycle shown at top of this post says Marion Cycle Company on name badge so it may be a 1897 or 1898 model as the company changed to Marion Cycle Works in September 1898. 38291 serial number seems about right for 1897-98 range.

Here is a sampling of references. I found quite a bit more. If anyone is interested in them, personal message me and I will get them to you.


----------



## cr250mark (Oct 18, 2019)

Blue Streak said:


> Brief history of Marion Cycle Company gathered from period publications found online:
> 
> Marion Cycle Company of Marion, Indiana filed articles of incorporation on November 9, 1891.
> 1892 - Marion Cycle Company manufacturers Halladay-Temple Scorcher bicycle.
> ...





Amazing info very cool stuff.  
Thank you for posting 
What a great reference 

Mark


----------



## cr250mark (Oct 18, 2019)

Blue Streak said:


> Brief history of Marion Cycle Company gathered from period publications found online:
> 
> Marion Cycle Company of Marion, Indiana filed articles of incorporation on November 9, 1891.
> 1892 - Marion Cycle Company manufacturers Halladay-Temple Scorcher bicycle.
> ...





Amazing info very cool stuff.  
Thank you for posting 
What a great reference 

Mark


----------



## Rambler (Oct 18, 2019)

cr250mark said:


> Original paint Bicycle -excellent
> Aetna - Marion Bicycle co.dates back 1891
> Killer supple Og Tires - ( Gordon and Wright Chicago ).  David Gordon Wilson ( Gordon cycle comp. and Wright Brothers .
> Sitting on Original paint wheel set
> ...





Beautiful bike! Very well preserved!

By the way, those are Morgan & Wright Tires a very well known Chicago tire manufacturer during that time period. Morgan & Wright was founded in 1891 by Fred Morgan and Rufus Wright. I truly doubt these tires had anything at all to do with David Gordon Wilson or the Wright brothers and you mention above.

Here is some history on Morgan & Wright Chicago tire manufacturer...
http://www.blackbirdsf.org/m-w/


----------



## Waffenrad (Nov 4, 2019)

Morgan and Wright promoted their "double-tube" tire which was much like a racing sew up.  Unlike the single-tube, it had separate inner tube that could be repaired.


----------

